# I'll let it bloom this year, PEOY 'Sublime Botanical Noodliness' 2021



## tnyr5 (Mar 2, 2021)

Better or worse, I'll let it bloom fully this year. 
2 spikes, the one that's a week ahead of the other has at least 5 buds.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 3, 2021)

Where did you come up with that clonal name?


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow this is going to be amazing. Plant looks really well grown too.

I will have some roth MM pollen in exactly four weeks if you are interested...


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2021)

how could it be worse?!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 3, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Where did you come up with that clonal name?


When I posted the pic of its first bloom on the AOS facebook page, someone shared the link on the page of The Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster with the headline "Oh Sublime Botanical Noodliness, R'amen!" That's been its name ever since, since it has the approval of the clergy.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 3, 2021)

Love it! Best clonal name ever.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 3, 2021)

Justin said:


> Wow this is going to be amazing. Plant looks really well grown too.
> 
> I will have some roth MM pollen in exactly four weeks if you are interested...


Well who's going to say no to Mt Millais lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 3, 2021)

What are you growing it in? It almost looks like dirst that these naturally grow in in the wild! haha


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 3, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> When I posted the pic of its first bloom on the AOS facebook page, someone shared the link on the page of The Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster with the headline "Oh Sublime Botanical Noodliness, R'amen!" That's been its name ever since, since it has the approval of the clergy.


Love the story lol.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 3, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> What are you growing it in? It almost looks like dirst that these naturally grow in in the wild! haha


Very coarse perlite and Orchiata, top dressed with moss.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 11, 2021)

Little update. With no hope of any judging or shows, or even local society meetings, I decided to let just one spike bloom. Plenty of material for breeding on just one. There will be six flowers, the spike I pulled had 5.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 11, 2021)

A sacrificial beheading!! The needs of the many outweighs the need of a few.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2021)

How do u know there will b 6 flowers? Xray vision?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 11, 2021)

Very cool!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 11, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> How do u know there will b 6 flowers? Xray vision?


I felt the sheath. 6 bumps.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 15, 2021)

Told ya, 6.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh * huff * the joys of * huff * blooming sanderianum hybrids * gasp *


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 29, 2021)

You'll get pics when all 6 are open, but here's a teaser.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 29, 2021)

anticip...................ation


----------



## GuRu (Apr 2, 2021)

Every part of this plant seems to be at least big if not huge.....plant, buds, flower. I'm waiting patiently to see more.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 2, 2021)

Not long now. The 5th bud is opening, 6th will soon follow.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 11, 2021)

Close enough. Pardon my appearance, I am battling a bunch of kidney stones at the moment; was fighting back vomit as I took the pictures. 
Spike is 70cm tall, biggest flower is 9.7 x 38cm, widest dorsal is 5.2cm flattened, petals are between 1.6 and 1.7cm flattened.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 11, 2021)

What a spectacular sight! Very majestic flowers and plant.

Hope you feel better. Try liquid magnesium to relax the ureters. Good luck!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 11, 2021)

Fave shot - 8 second exposure under ambient light


----------



## monocotman (Apr 11, 2021)

Spectacular clone! You have my deepest sympathy with your affliction. I know how excruciating the pain for the stones can be,
David


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 11, 2021)

I just passed it. 9mm x 4.25mm


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 11, 2021)

Totally out there Tony! My favorite is your second posted pic*. *Have you had it judged or maybe you're not interested in that aspect? Given the right moment it could score a mid FCC, maybe better.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 11, 2021)

I agree with Rick. It’s definitely worthy of a very high award. It has that ‘FCC‘ look about it.
David


----------



## GuRu (Apr 11, 2021)

What a great sight, I like totally this extraodinary flowers.  
Good to hear your pain is over and your kidney stone is only a souvenir.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 11, 2021)

Where is the plant originally from again?


----------



## sunset (Apr 11, 2021)

I love it ! The plant and flowers are so beauty


----------



## Justin (Apr 11, 2021)

Amazing Tony! FCC quality without a doubt.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 11, 2021)

Beyond words impressive! Sending you healing energy!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 11, 2021)

Justin said:


> Amazing Tony! FCC quality without a doubt.



I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## emydura (Apr 11, 2021)

That is absolutely incredible. One of the best, if not the best, PEOY I have seen. FCC for sure.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2021)

FCC will fix any pain. That is truly one of the best, ever.


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 11, 2021)

Really incredible, and amazing culture, congratulations! Do you know the names of the parents?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 12, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Totally out there Tony! My favorite is your second posted pic*. *Have you had it judged or maybe you're not interested in that aspect? Given the right moment it could score a mid FCC, maybe better.


Lots of hurdles to overcome there. 
- It's 100 miles to the nearest center, and it's PA (The old joke goes: "In England, they drive on the left of the road, in PA, they drive on WHAT'S left of the road.")
- It's too big to fit upright in the car. 
- Last, but not least: Although I have found reports of unfair bias in judging to be mostly fake news, there is one area where I agree with AOS malcontents, and that is the judging of outliers. If something is "beyond" the record, it is my experience that there is temptation to force it to fit into the record, or to try and retool the standard based off a single plant. This is a diss against the human ego, not the AOS. I have personally watched a plant go on the table with awarded siblings _*from the same pod*_ in the record; watched it be vastly superior to those siblings in size, form, color, and flower count; and watched as the judges decided to disregard its awarded siblings and judge it pretending there was no record to inform their decision. Therefore, my rule is: Never take an outlier to judging; they will change the rules in the middle of the game.



Linus_Cello said:


> Where is the plant originally from again?


I bought it as an unbloomed seedling from Little Brook Orchids a few years ago.


NEslipper said:


> Really incredible, and amazing culture, congratulations! Do you know the names of the parents?


Sadly, no. The original tag just listed the species.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Lots of hurdles to overcome there.
> - It's 100 miles to the nearest center, and it's PA (The old joke goes: "In England, they drive on the left of the road, in PA, they drive on WHAT'S left of the road.")
> - It's too big to fit upright in the car.
> - Last, but not least: Although I have found reports of unfair bias in judging to be mostly fake news, there is one area where I agree with AOS malcontents, and that is the judging of outliers. If something is "beyond" the record, it is my experience that there is temptation to force it to fit into the record, or to try and retool the standard based off a single plant. This is a diss against the human ego, not the AOS. I have personally watched a plant go on the table with awarded siblings _*from the same pod*_ in the record; watched it be vastly superior to those siblings in size, form, color, and flower count; and watched as the judges decided to disregard its awarded siblings and judge it pretending there was no record to inform their decision. Therefore, my rule is: Never take an outlier to judging; they will change the rules in the middle of the game.
> ...


Distance of 100 miles is a dedication. And not fitting in car is a big obstacle.

It is unfortunate that sometimes judging misfires. It’s happen so many times to me as well. But we just brush it off as a learning experience and hope that it doesn’t happen again. I’ve had one of my plants awarded twice for similar circumstances.

All I can say is we judges are humans, and to err is only human. The corollary defines the conclusion.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2021)

id hire a truck and a sleeping bag if that was mine!


----------



## troy (Apr 12, 2021)

it's a show winner!! very nice!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2021)

Maybe send to virtual judging by some AOS judges and experts at www.virtualorchids.org. It is not a sanctioned event by AOS but good to see how they compare nationally.

I predict the score to around 88-90 points.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 12, 2021)

Oh I did that last year, the result was gibberish. Scores ranged from a high of 92 to a low of "kill it with fire."


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 12, 2021)

Very nice plant! I’m impressed! Noodliness has got it all!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Oh I did that last year, the result was gibberish. Scores ranged from a high of 92 to a low of "kill it with fire."


I wonder.... Did it look like this years?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 13, 2021)

I'll make a deal with you. If I can ever bloom it with 7 per spike, I'll have it judged.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 13, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> I'll make a deal with you. If I can ever bloom it with 7 per spike, I'll have it judged.


How about 6?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 13, 2021)

It already blooms with 6, I bet I can make it get 7 ;-).


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2021)

Well Tony you can at least put FCC/ST on the tag. There's no issue here with us.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Feel better.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 14, 2021)

I passed the 3rd one tonight. That should be all of them. 
This is what misery looks like:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 14, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> I passed the 3rd one tonight. That should be all of them.
> This is what misery looks like:
> View attachment 26951


Holy Mack! That came out of your kidney and urine!!! True misery!!! And pain!!! Poor thing...


----------



## monocotman (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow that must be a relief!


----------



## jaybird1582 (Apr 18, 2021)

This really is one of the best display of the P.E.O.Y and it’s amazingly grown. Cultural award as well would of came out if I was judging this plant.. congrats on an excellent blooming.


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 19, 2021)

If anyone can bloom a PEOY with 7 flowers, it would be Tony. Actually, he’ll do it with 8 just because he can.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 21, 2021)

8 is pushing it.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks to Rick and Justin, there are some pouches missing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Thanks to Rick and Justin, there are some pouches missing.


Sweet! What crosses did you make?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 25, 2021)

X your Yang Ji Hawk 'Coiled'
X Justin's rothschildianum 'Mt Millais'


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2021)

Two sweet crosses. I hope they both take and give lots of seed!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2021)

thats exciting news. Hope they take.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 26, 2021)

I also put pollen from the previous bloom on my Paph Madame Casiello last December, which took. Every breeder gets one try at the unicorn: A white long-petaled Paph that doesn't suck lol.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 29, 2021)

A little update: Both pods are holding.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 30, 2021)

nice


----------



## Guldal (Jun 3, 2021)

I wish your Noodliness were Nordic Noodle! Kudos and total awe from up here!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 4, 2021)

Good to hear Tony


----------

